# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Online Pest Control - What is it?

## Affinity

During a recent countrywide roadshow Rentokil South Africa introduced businesses to PNOL (PestNetOnline). The software took two years to develop and has already been successfully applied by Rentokil UK.

A network of electronic pest detectors is installed on the client's premises, which enables them to monitor pest activity around the clock, seven days a week from a single web page. 

The system will allow users to store extensive volumes of pest control data collected by the pest technicians during each visit, making it accessible and manageable for all members. 

The result  - quicker, more proactive responses to prevent future infestations. 

For more information, visit www.rentokil.co.za.

----------


## Dave A

I was one of the guests invited to the launch and I have to say PestNetOnline V3 is *very* impressive. It's clear a lot of thought has gone into it, and for high-care clients and auditors it's nothing less than a flippin marvel.

Any chance Rentokil might licence it for use by their competitors?  :Big Grin: 
Just asking  :Wink: 

One of the few times I was seriously jealous of a corporate. It takes some serious scale to make that kind of investment in custom in-house development viable.

Very, very impressed!

----------

